# Star Trek 2 Release date



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Star Trek 2 (or whatever number you want to call it), gets a release date.



> As of now, the only names officially attached to the "Star Trek 2" sequel are writers Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzmann. However, Paramount has announced a tentative release date of June 29, 2012. I seriously doubt the original cast and crew will pass this one up, though, so I expect the same line-up as before.


The rest can be found here: http://movies.msn.com/superfans/sci...og/star-trek-2-gets-a-release-date/?gt1=28153


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool! I'm looking forward to it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Looking forward to it, but it is 2.5 years from now... Anyway to engage warp on the project?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa, I can't wait! That last movie rocked!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Whoa, I can't wait! That last movie rocked!


Alot of work clearly went into the script, as well as casting and needed special effects for the first one.

If the same care is taken in the sequel....it should be another winner.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I like the first one I hope they do a good job on this one as well.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I had 50,000 shares of fake stock in it for months and months now on www.hsx.com


----------

